# Messinger Model Works Rebuilds Disney Railroad's Fred Gurley For Kids Program (VIDEO)



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard the Disneyland Railroad LGB train. This video is of our Disneyland Railroad, LGB, 2-4-4 Forney in operation on our Imagination Station Kids on Track model railroad. The locomotive has been rebuilt by Messinger Model Works after it started having voltage fluctuation problems resulting in desperate attempts by others to repair the problem. 
After many attempts by different individuals the locomotive was written off as unfixable because so much damage had been done by these many repair attempts. But Al at Messinger Model Works offered to not only repair the locomotive but also install L.E.D. headlights, re machine the axles, install a hall effect chuff unit, install a board mounted smoke switch, reconfigure the Phoenix Sound system, install a Kadee coupler and rebuild the physical parts of the locomotive that were damaged. I don't think Al was really prepared for the many hours and hundreds of dollars that would be needed to bring this locomotive back to life.
Al graciously donated everything necessary along with donations from Phoenix Sound and Klaus.
Because of everyones help this train will now give years of service and fun to thousands of children at all our events. From all of us at Imagination Station Kids on Track and all the families and children we serve, we would like to extend our sincere appreciation to Messinger Model Works for enriching the lives of so many kids and their families. 
If you have a project that is impossible or need a sound system installed or an installation of special electronics or a train repair of a G scale product give Al a call (805-488-8599) and I am sure he can help. One thing for sure if Al can fix this locomotive, he can literally fix anything. Thanks! Ken c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track 
This is our video off the Disneyland Railroad LGB locomotive, Fred Gurley and Disney train complete with a full station stop. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks Good!!! I'm sure given his passion for trains, Walt Disney would be proud.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

*Encouraging Thoughts Are Positive, Strong Motivators!*

 What a fantastic comment! It's not often we get such great, memorable comments like this one but it will sure be remembered by all of us. I hope Walt would be proud. We are in process of rebuilding an LGB 2-6-0 (which you can find previous posts under Railroadinovations here on this site and Burnsland.com) with the Disneyland Railroad name also. The locomotive is currently being fitted with a bulletproof new drive by Barry's Big Trains in Phoenix, AZ. When finished, this locomotive will be a fun, fascinating and powerful addition to our Disneyland trains for kids to operate. I will eventually post info. and photos (maybe a video if available) on that subject when it is completed. Once again, really appreciate the nice comment. Ken


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

You're welcome Ken. My family and I love traveling to Disney World. Went to Disneyland once as a kid. That's when I found out that Walt had a passion for trains. I thought it was so cool, that the man who built Magic Kingdom loves trains. 

We'll be traveling to Disney World again soon. One of my favorite rides is taking the train around Magic Kingdom. As my wife says, I'm all kid at heart


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to agree wholeheartedly with you and the trains are what I look forward to in my trips to Disneyland. It was my first real train riide as a five year old boy and I was even more thrilled when I later learned of Walt's love for trains and that is what inspired me to start this train program for kids. So Walt's influence is still alive and well and I try to instill that in every boy and girl that operates our trains. On top of that they learn some real Disneyland Railroad history from Steve's great books he donated to us. Hope you have fun and take an extra ride for me. Someday I hope to get back up there again. Ken


----------

